# Equestrian Conferences



## Rafiki (9 February 2015)

Does anyone know how I can find out more about the equestrian conferences being run in the South West throughout the year? I think they're being run near Exeter but I can't find any info....


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (9 February 2015)

? Not heard anything about conferences, what are they about, is it veterinary?


----------



## Rafiki (9 February 2015)

Spot_the_Risk said:



			? Not heard anything about conferences, what are they about, is it veterinary?
		
Click to expand...

Sort of I think - apparently the first one is in March and is about Horse Performance - vets, farriers, saddles, physios etc. I want to go but can't find out how to book.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (9 February 2015)

Eqwest vets in Tavistock?  That's the only thing I can find.


----------



## dieseldog (10 February 2015)

I saw a flyer for this at Badgworth - that is all I can remember!


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (11 February 2015)

I spoke to a local equine vet about this yesterday, didn't mean anything to her I'm afraid.


----------



## proudwilliam (12 February 2015)

www.trotonevents.co.uk has a conference in Devon


----------

